# The Drama queens strikes



## Maktgalena (May 9, 2008)

I'm one of those girls who just LOVE and adore golden eye make up. Golds, browns, coppers, bronze... you name it, I want it.
The problem is that I just can't wear it. I'm too pale and my skin colour doesnt match it.

So today I tried out a sort of cold golden make up. I hope you'll like it as much as I do!

Let's start with what things I'll use. I always take this photo the last, but I want to post it first 





I like keeping my make up to the minimal because I feel so geeky and idiotic when using 3 445 987 things to make something you could accomplish with much less effort. This time though I went crazy and experimented with different coloured powders. Anyhow!
From top left:
Make up store pressed powder "translucent"
Make up store eyedust "crystal"
MAD minerals pigment "drama queen"
MAD minerals pigment "kunzite"
MAC pigment "grape"
Make up store eyedust "darkness"
MAC pigment "old gold"
MAD minerals eyeliner sealant
MAD minerals powder "satin glow"
MAD minerals powderfoundation "fair"
MAD minerals powderfoundation "natural light"
MAD minerals pigment "ruffles"
MAD minerals liquid foundation 01-W
Flat syntheticbrush from the local art store Masters.
105 brushes from Make up store.
Freebie brush from MAD. I've lost my powder/rouge brush.
Make up store lipstick "exit"
Eyebrow pencil. God knows where it comes from, I've had it for years and the text ha since long worn off.
Urban decay primer potion.
Lancôme mascara hypnôse
Eye lash curler from HM.


I always start with pressing some of the translucent pressed powder from Make up store on to my cheeks and under the eyes. Most recommend loose powder but I find the pressed ones work better for me. When I'm to brush of any downfall and have loose powder they just seem to blend an stick to my skin.






Smacking on some (a lot) of UDPP and then using a clean finger to make an even layer over the whole lid and up to the brow.





So far so good!
I always make one eye at a time since I find that pigments stick better to the UDPP when it's still damp.






I take some MUS "crystal" and apply to the corner of the eye and swipe it all the way along the brow. It's my highligter for both corner and brow bone.





Done!
Do you see the sparkle and shine? It's hard to catch with flash because my skin is so reflective, ha!





Next I mix some "crystal" with MAD minerals pigment "drama queen" and apply next to the corner of the eye.
After that I clean the brush and apply "drama queen" over the whole middle of the lid and swipe it just above the crease and out towards the end of the eyebrow. Clean brush again and apply MAC pigment "grape" with a WET brush to the outer corner of the eyelid. Next (you don't have to clean the brush here) apply "kunzite" and blend it in to "grape" and apply to almost the middle of the eye lid.






Next I wet my Masters flat brush with MAD minerals eyeliner sealant and mixed in some "darkness" to it and applied as a thick cat like eyeliner from somewhere between the inner corner and middle of the lid and made a long sweeping streak and continued after the lid. You all know how to make cat eyes? If you don't it's easier to make tiny dots in advance to where you're going to draw the line andd where to stop it. Then just smooth the curve to the lid so you get a nice thick and smooth line.
"Darkness" has a lot of sparkle to it but I doesn't show here since the eye liner is still wet.






White area = MUS "crystal"
Pale purple = crystal + drama queen
Light purple = MAD minerals pigment "drama queen"
Purple = MAD minerals pigment "kunzite"
Dark purple = MAC pigment "grape"
Black = MUS "darkness" with MAD minerals eyeliner sealant






Next: apply foundation! This pic is without I see... most files were "corrupt" . My camera is dying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyhow, the eyeliner going all the way along the lower lashes felt too harsh, so I softened th line by putting a thin layer of the MAC pigment "old gold" from the inner to mid lower lashline and a layer of MAD "drama queen" on top of it. The old gold made drama queen warmer and softened the look a bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Anyhow I used MAD's liquid foundation 01-W in a think layer over the whole face. It's amazing because it covers so good without any concealer or primer!
Next I used MAD minerals "satin glow" powder on my cheekbones, "ruffles" pigment under the cheekbones as a rouge (made the fish face and just marked the hollows). Applied MAD minerals loose foundation "fair" on the forehead, cheeks, nose and chin. Applied the slight darker "neutral light" on the jaw, sides of the forehead, and sides of the nose. It was a lame attempt to sculping, I know.
Used the freebie brush from MAD for all this. Don't know where I've put my powder/rouge brush...


After all powders I curled my lashes, o curl om 5-6 places to get a nice curl. My lashes are super straight and point downwards. After curling a layer of masacara, Hypnôse from Lancôme.
While the mascara dried I painted some eyebrows with the unknown eyebrow pen (wich is in a lovely golden tone that matches my blonde hair perfectly!) and after that a second layer of mascara for extra dramatic lashes!
Finished the whole look by putting on a layer of Make up store listick "Exit".






And now, finally, ladies and gents: we're finished!
A cool but shimmery and somewhat dirty golden purple look.







Notice the difference with daylight and flash? This flash image was taken in the bathroom wich has a lot warmer light and so the colours show a bit differently! (also I put on some diffuse glow in photshop, couldn't help myself!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 9, 2008)

Pretty look!


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 9, 2008)

wow.. i love how purple looks on you! nice tut


----------



## lazytolove (May 9, 2008)

you have beautiful face


----------



## Hilly (May 9, 2008)

I dig your shadow placement!


----------



## glassy girl (May 10, 2008)

Thanks 4 the tut looks great!


----------



## coachkitten (May 11, 2008)

Very pretty!  Great job!


----------



## Patricia (May 18, 2008)

great job!


----------



## cuiran (Jun 4, 2008)

beautifu


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's beautiful! and you look like one of my friends! haha


----------



## cuiran (Jun 18, 2008)

I can't wait to see more! Beautiful!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 18, 2008)

pretty.


----------

